# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  What is the most dangerous mallware to you??

## Ultima Weapon

I think Metamorphic viruses  :Embarassed: is the most dangerous one to me.:' :Cry:

----------


## Sjoeii

There is no danger too me. But for all I see is that keyloggers are too difficult for most vendors too catch

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> There is no danger too me. But for all I see is that keyloggers are too difficult for most vendors too catch


Yes, they are difficult for Antivirus to catch.  But Antispywares like  AVG Antispyware, Counterspy & A-squared Antimallware catch it better than the antiviruses by the way. It beats all antivirus in keylogger  detection. :Wink:  Because they are antispyware literally they are designed to catch these things better than all antiviruses.  I do not believe any antivirus can beats these three in their jobs.

----------


## XP user

None of the above. To me, malware is malware, whatever it does. I regard ANY attempt at intrusion, any file that is loaded to my computer without my consent or knowledge (even a cookie) as hostile. If something bad would hit my computer, my reaction would be: Flatten & Rebuild and reconsider my security policy.

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

And that with no security software at all. Wow

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> And that with no security software at all. Wow


How does p2u do that with no security software?  Maybe he is using Virtualization, Sandbox or Lockdown Technolgy instead like VM-ware, First Defense ISR or Sandboxie|? :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## Sjoeii

No he just knows his PC and has shut down everything. And he has everything under control with sysinternals

----------


## XP user

> How does p2u do that with no security software?  Maybe he is using Virtualization, Sandbox or Lockdown Technolgy instead like VM-ware, First Defense ISR or Sandboxie|?


No virtualisation installed, no Sandboxies, no HIPS, no other 'security' stuff...
Just a locked down ('hardened') OS, and a properly configured browser, that's all.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

I must admit with no mallware. there would be no fun in killing them so I get a lot of pleasure in capturing them with sandbox &  destroying them with security software with virtualization & lockdown technolgy for insurance against the unknown threats especially metamorphic & retro viruses.

----------

